# Thinking of adopting a rescue



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Please share your experience.... 

Teddy, a four year old maltese, is listed on a rescue site. He is so cute! I emailed them for more information about his "story." He is VERY overweight at fourteen pounds. How does a maltese get that big!? 



















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15633391


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He can be put on a diet and exercise ruitine but yes they can get that heavy.I saw a 12 pound chihuahua once,in our shelter,very over indulgent older couple owned him and had to go to a rest home. He could hardly walk and looked like a furry foot stool. Took him a while but the new family got him down a safer weight.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

First, a lot of Maltese in rescue are bred by folks who are not terribly concerned with the standard, so his personal ideal weight may be above the standard. But it does sound like he was also over-indulged and it will be important for his health if you adopt him for you to be committed to working to get his weight down. That means a feeding schedule (not free-feeding) and careful measuring of food, as well as regular exercise. 

I fostered a pair of girls once who were both probably double their ideal weight. They were registered Maltese, but looked more like Bichon/Maltese mixes. Anyway, they were adopted by a lovely young woman who took them for daily walks on the beach and kept control of their diet. They did great. 

I have been blessed by the rescue dogs that I adopted. I am glad you are considering this boy and wish you the best of luck with him if he becomes yours. Please keep us updated. :biggrin:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's cute, and sounds like such a nice boy! :wub: 

I'm guilty of letting my dogs get overweight. I started giving my untrained little rescues a little piece of biscuit for training purposes, especially each time they come into the house when called. Now they seem to go out the door just to come back in and ask for their treat! :biggrin: And I am very weak!  

Good luck with your possible new best friend! Almost all of my dogs since childhood have been "previously owned" or rescues. I can't say that I've regretted adopting any of them! If they've been through hard times, they can bond to you so deeply ... :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Tessa is from NMR and I have been very blessed in that she is the most loving, outgoing dog with a wonderful spirit. Rescues are a lot of work - making sure they get the proper training and sometimes dealing with behaviors that are not exactly what you want. But the love Tessa gives makes it all worthwhile. If I had to do it over, I wouldn't change a thing!

"I really love my new mommy - can you tell I'm a little spoiled?"


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of ours have been rescues and I wouldn't do it any other way,the need is so great and it's turned out wonderfully for us and the rescues. Not knocking breeders honestly,most reputable breeders have folks waiting in line for puppies,while most shelters have lots of sweet dogs waiting in line for families.
You won't regret it,you'll save a dog and it will save you too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My only rescue is Tinker...... :w00t: ......but then he's a special case with many issues.......spent his whole life in a small filthy cage in a puppy mill....


It sounds like Teddy is a great guy! Did you find out his story? ...why was he given up? Has he had multiple homes?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Teddy is a cutie! I really hope it works out and you get him. However, being 14 lbs. does not necessarily mean he's overweight. My Jack is 13 lbs. and the vet says he's perfectly healthy. If anything, he could even stand to gain a pound or two. Once you go see him, you'll be able to feel his body. If you can feel his ribs, then he's probably not overweight and just built bigger. Best of luck to you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You would be shocked at how many obese dogs come through my store. They waddle! And their parents either don't seem to know, or don't realize how unhealthy it is for the fluff, as well as how unhappy it can make them when they can no longer run and play like they really love to do. They tend to show their love and affection for the fluffs by giving them way too many treats and things they really shouldn't have. I would have to say that unfortunately, the majority of the dogs that come through here are somewhat overweight. And it's the humans who don't realize. They think mine are underweight. When I try to bring it up in casual conversation, I usually hear, 'well the vet hasn't said anything'.  Also, like Carina said, he may not be as overweight as it sounds because he may be large for the breed standard. My Zoe for example, is just barely under 9 lbs. But she's not overweight at all. She's taller and longer than most but proportionally very nice. In fact, I've seen other malts that weigh almost as much as she does and they look so much smaller! But they are shorter both in height and length. 

As for adopting a rescue, my Jett is a rescue and I couldn't have asked for a more perfect little man. You're smart to find out this little guys history. Where they came from and what they've been through and why they are in rescue will all be indications of how much work may have to go into transitioning him. And they are ALL worth it. But not everyone is cut out to deal with say a puppy mill rescue. Pat's Tink, and other puppy mill rescues are the more difficult rescues imo, due to where they came from and how stunted they are socially, mentally, emotionally, physically...heck they lived in he$$ here on earth. But Pat has said it over and over how much her Tink adores her and how far he's come. Doesn't get any better then that does it? :wub: 

I've fostered 3 this past year. One I only had for a very short time and he had some behavioral issues due to an ignorant and abusive dad. But he did soooo well in the short time I had him with me and my two fluffs. And he took to his new daddy (& mommy but I'm told he's a daddy's boy) immediately. The last was a Tzu who also came from an abusive situation. I had her for 7 weeks. It was truly the most rewarding experience to see them 'get it', when training and blooming, trusting under gentle love. Probably the most difficult foster for me was one that had been way over indulged by her mommy and daddy. She was a dominant girl who always got what she wanted by demanding it in a ear piercing shriek. Very sweet and loving...and very smart. She came a long way while with me as well but it will most likely be a constant re-programming for her to realize who the mommy is and that she only gets things when displaying polite behavior and manners. Guess what I'm saying is that not always, but often rescues require extra training and behavior modification. Oh but to see them begin to change and bloom....there's nothing else like it in the world!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Rescues Flippin' Rock!!!

At 14-pounds, I doubt Teddy is full Maltese. Most of my Rescues are a bit of a mix.

My Henry topped the scales at 15-pounds, Miss Daisy was 14-pounds. Neither was
overweight by more than a pound, or two. 

I would not trade the memories for the world. I miss my Big Butts terribly.

All Rescues have a way of taking over your heart, within minutes. I look in their sweet
little eyes, and can see thru to their very souls.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Feb 19 2010, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887585


> Please share your experience....
> 
> Teddy, a four year old maltese, is listed on a rescue site. He is so cute! I emailed them for more information about his "story." He is VERY overweight at fourteen pounds. How does a maltese get that big!?
> 
> ...


Oh he looks like a terribly happy chap!!!! Rescues have something (a life before) to compare too and IMO it makes them extra appreciative/loving when they are adopted into their furever home!!!! I hope you take the plunge and get him!!!!


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone  

No reply email from the rescue group yet. Their websit said they get over 2,000 hits a day and it can take a few days to get a response.... so we'll see


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Feb 19 2010, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887850


> Thanks for the responses everyone
> 
> No reply email from the rescue group yet. Their websit said they get over 2,000 hits a day and it can take a few days to get a response.... so we'll see [/B]


*keeping fingers crossed for you!!!*


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My two are rescues and I would NEVER think of going any other way. I absolutely adore them and they are SO wonderful. There are so many doggies that need homes I could never find it in my conscience to ever "buy" from a breeder. I hope you decide to join the rescue family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep us updated on the rescue. It feels good to bring in a "rescued heart",they rescue us more than we rescue them. If I ever won the lottery,I'm afraid I'd be the dog lady of Henry county...


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

We adopted our first rescue Bitsy 3 months ago. She wasn't overweight but underweight. We were lucky that the rescue organization moved very quickly and it only took about a week to get approved and a second week before she was home with us. From what I hear it usually takes at least 4 weeks so be patient. 

I wish you luck, he looks like a very happy little fellow. Rescues make the very best pets.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my rescue. We adopted him from out local shelter after he was left there by his first adoptive family. There was little history on him because the first time he came in he was said to have been a stray - who knows! But, I can honestly say that I have never had a single regret about bringing him home that day.

He was 12.5ish when we brought him home which was overweight for him (per vet) and taxing on his knees so we worked to bring down his weight by using a measuring scoop for his food (more for us than him to make sure we were feeding the same amount at each meal) and we started walking and spending a little playtime in the home. I was amazed at how quickly the first 1.5 pounds came off. We have had to work for the last pound and he fluctuates a little but 10 to 10.5 is much better for his body than 12.5!!

We never had any potty issues but we did have eating issues (he liked to gulp his food down and still does at times) and shows fear of other dogs that approach too fast, are too tall, or are too playful but we are working on that. 

Overall, he's the best thing that could have happened to my family and we wouldn't trade him for all the CH.s out there! :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My cat is a stray, and there is no connection in the world like the one I have with her. She is so appreciative for everything she gets and it makes me happier to spoil her than it does my two dogs.


----------

